# What Do You Want To Achive?



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

*Hey,,*

*So I guess this is a similar to other threads posted, but it is also different. What would you like to achieve in the next year with your riding, it doesn't even have to be with your horse (but please feel free to share that as well)? Or even possibly the next five years. *

*With Chinga I would like to achieve a correct frame in general riding. I'd also love to work on his canter alot and get him really sensitive to my leg pressure (not overally). I'd also like to achieve a good jumping posistion and get him to "tuck" more over the jumps, so its not such a big jump because his lazy in the legs :lol:. *

*Corby, one of the horses I ride in my lessons, I'd love to have a better friendship with her. I'd love to start jumping her and getting her a little bit more giving. Shes a bit "Stubbon" and takes lots of asking. But shes for sure improved alot, that makes me happy.*


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Alot of things have changed for Nelson and I in the last month.

At first, I wanted to quallify to represent Michigan at the Kentucky Team Challange, but now - I want to have a strong, healthy horse again.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Well....

-Get 10 or more Beginner Novices under my belt. 

-Solidify my position!

-Get Geof coming up into my hands more.

-Qualify for Nationals

-Maybe get back into ice skating to tone my legs and core

-HAVE FUN!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I am aiming to get a lot more campdraft experience under my belt, and actually pick a good cow for once! A nice run on a cow that is running decently would really make my year.

I also really want to get Bundy flatter in his turns and powering out - He tends to hops around instead of being flat, and then take ages to get the momentum back up. Very frustrating when the cow is quicker!


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

A few of my goals with Freddy specifically;

To achieve respect and relaxation.
To establish _real _forward, and _real_ roundness.
Softness, flexibility, and consistency.
To try a snaffle bit when he's ready.
Take him to the Anderson Dressage shows.
First level.
To ride a Kur.
My goals specifically;

To be soft, feeling, giving, and effective.
To get on different horses.
To buy and bring along my own horse.
Rider levels, and start on my coaching certification.
_Or _Equine Massage Therapist.


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

Goals for me would be:
- Get the canter and sitting trot seat almost perfect.
- Get my jumper/hunt/2-point seat perfect.

Goals for Murray would be:
- Get into frame at a nice trot.
- Standing still for mounting.
- Do well in a dressage show.

So far my only goals are that. Pretty basic.


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

My goals this year:
to start showing beg.novice
to show first level dressage
get a 26 on my ACT!!
work on my jumping position (not getting ahead of the jump)
not to stress out


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

My goals:
-Possibly do one canter class at the end of this summer.
-That being said, work our butts off at cantering.
-Start up cavalettis and ground poles once more.
-Work on leg yielding, shoulder in, and side passing.
-Work on trail class stuff- backing up, side passing, opening gates, etc.
-Get out on trails more- work on getting Rainy more bombproof.
-Speaking of bombproof, do our best to settle Rainy down so she can be used in more lessons. Also, see about getting out to the barn to ride more often.
-Possibly seeing if I can excersize people's horses for them. I've been thinking about trying to do this for a while, and have a pretty good idea of how I would go about doing it, but since I barely have to time to ride my own horse, I'm thinking this would only be during the summer.
-Really work on headset.

I think that's it.


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

For myself and Ice:

-Work on our relationship....right now its about 75/25, and I want to bring it up to 50/50! Or at least for this year 60/40. Which brings me to my next goal....
-Learn to trust him more. I trust myself and my ability, but I know what he's capable of now and its a little intimidating when I'm on his back. We have our good days and our bad, but I want to have more good ones!
-Perfect his collection at a trot. He's shoddy at the beginning but the more I ask the lighter he gets. Right now he gets collected about the 3rd or 4th trot session...I want to get him collected in the first try!

For myself:

-Find a better paying job, or get a raise (lol)
-Move out of my parents house!
-Actually start a savings fund, rather than constantly using it up.
-Control my urges to buy Ice new tack all the time.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

My goals:

Get Lacey sound for light trail riding, then find a trail riding buddy for us, so we can get to some local trails.

Get sonny ready to be ridden in 2011. Lots of ground work, probably bit and saddle him, at this time next year. I definatly want to despook him, and get him used to trailering to different places. I really want to do halter in the spring, so I am mostly going to be working on getting him responsive in hand. 

Quick question- what is campdrafting??


----------



## gogirl46 (Oct 18, 2009)

I hope to show at 2'6" this summer and be schooling around 2'9" by the end of the year (personal goal because of my confidence).

I also hope to get Frazier to become more lively and to not buck while out cross country. And I hope to show a horse I ride (Terminator) in some lower shows cause she has soooo much potential!

And as for eq, I hope to improve my leg position over jumps. It kind stinks :d


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

*Goals.*

_My Goals:
_

_Being able to improve my posture._
_Going over fences (posture again)_
_Working on the little equation things, such as checking leads with out looking, along with diagonals. 
_
_My goals for Prince:_


_RESPECT! And Manners!
_
_7 Games (Parelli)_
_Working on control, he's a speed demon._
_OVER FENCES! He is ugly, yet enthusiastic about it._
_Doing more bareback, so far we can trot and 10" jump._
_Train him in a Western Saddle_
_Show locally for hunter/jumper.
_
_Goals for Savannah_


_Work on respect. We know our cues, and learning manners again._
_Trotting! I know it's not fun for her, but maybe we can make it better._
_NO MORE ACTING UP! No more bucking, bolting, or anything unacceptable. 
_
_Better at teaching kids. 
_
_Your headset! Mare, you can't pull your face out of my hands!_
_Show Local Hunters._
_BARREL RACE!_
_Show Goals:
_

_Place better than 4th in every class_
_No disqualifying. 
_
_Having fun!_
_That's all, I think. :lol:_​


----------



## AlabamaHorseMom (Jan 20, 2010)

Hmmm.

Buy the 6 acres across the street.
Fence in said land.
Move the boys there.
Get Titan back in shape, Put weight ON. 
Get Georgey Back in shape, Take Weight OFF.
But, most of all, Have fun!


----------



## Sghorselover (Oct 19, 2009)

Show Cocoa!
Get a better canter seat!
Help out more!
Maybe get a horse (no high hopes) lol
Jump 1 foot! if more!
Create a better bond
Horseman ship


----------



## OdinsOwn (Dec 30, 2009)

My goals for Odin this year are to really get him showing (since this will be his first time with that and I have been out of the show ring for years)
Start the year off with some nice intro dressage schooling shows. Proceed forward to being able to do some training 1 and 2 and also start out his eventing career with 1 or 2 elementary starter trials.


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

This year, 
-I want to finally banish all those niggling nerves that threaten to destroy my ride when I'm jumping
-Score in the 20s in dressage at an event 
-Finish on my dressage score more often than not
-Nail the balance issues my horse and I have to the right, which will come with being more in shape!
-Lose 15 pounds. I'm not overweight, but for the sake of athleticism, I could stand to lose that weight and replace it with muscle.

Major goal: Qualify for, and compete at, the AECs!!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Myself:

-Be better with my hands
-Go to some more XC schoolings
-Go to more local 1 day horse trials
-Go to at least a couple of USEA recognized horse trials this year
-Stop the chair seat!
-Get my legs under me, solid, over fences
-Develop a better bond with Demi this year (I've ony had her since June)
-Settle in in Kentucky (college) and the new barn

Ginisee:
-Ride her more
-Possibly lease her out to a little girl, she wants one again.
-Take her partially out of retirement, she really doesn't like it that much. Heck, she's only 18!

Uma
- Get in more lessons on her
- Get her in shape
- Get her minor attitude problems in check (lessons)
- Get her jumping 3' consistently again
- Sell her  

Demi
- LESSONS! Dressage is good, jumping needs work
- get the head flipping/rushing while jumping in control
- go to XC schoolings this spring,summer, fall
- go to 1 day events
- go to a couple of recognized events
- get her settled back into Kentucky and in her new barn (she came from KY originally)

MAN! I better get moving...


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

For me:

~GET LESSONS!
~Fix my eq. on the flat.
~Fix my jumping eq.
~Get over my mounting problems.
~Get my confidence back.
~Jump 3' (highest I have jumped is 2'6ish) 

For Bear:

-Get him fat and muscled up
-Get him off the forehand
-Get him able to collect and extent his gaits
-Get him able to do a dressage frame and hunter frame
-Get him able to load perfectly (used to know how to, is a bit rusty)

For Showing:

= Get atleast one blue ribbon (1st) with Bear.
= Get Reserve Champion on Bear or another horse
= Get Grand Champion on Bear or another horse
= Start showing over fences
= Get every color ribbbon (1st-8th) with Bear
= Show 2'-2'3 with Bear
= Go to atleast one rated show


These are all my 2010 year goals. =]
I have more, just cant think of them.


----------

